# how to automatically restart explorer if it crashes



## manasgta (Nov 29, 2011)

My windows 7 explorer crashes frequently and then the system becomes very unresponsive,the mouse becomes too slow to work with until i somehow click on restart.Pls tell me how to automatically restart explorer if it crashes.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 29, 2011)

I have noticed windows 7 automatically restarts Explorer after crash..

Download this and double click on it(.bat file) to Restart Explorer

Src of file:- Askvg.com

Or to Do manually just press "ctrl+shift+esc" in windows 7 to open Task manager and then Click on Menu "File" --> "New Task(Run...)" --> Type Explorer and click enter .. To start Explorer after Crash.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2011)

@manasgta: r u using an updated anti-virus bcoz virus infection do this explorer crash


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 29, 2011)

Restore to a previous to an error free date and check.

Remove recently installed programs and try.

Not sure but sfc /scannow command with W7 DVD on drive may help.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Nov 29, 2011)

Use orginal softwares. Try avoiding cracked or patched based full ver. softwares. You can find many free alternatives out there for all your every day needs. If you already use orignal softwares backup your data and try one fresh install of os(Only if you are unable to figure out our problem. You can give fresh install one shot). But after all self attempts fails call your h/w engineer(there maight be some frob. in your h/w).


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 29, 2011)

open cmd and enter the command "sfc /scannow" It will restore the original files of windows. It may be needed upto three times to rectify the problem.
If you have any theme installed which is modifying system files backup them...


----------



## manasgta (Dec 3, 2011)

@clmlbx- the problem is that the computer hangs after the crash, i can't click or type anything,that is why i want to know if it can be done automatically i.e rather than asking for restarting explorer,can windows restart it automatically


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2011)

First I said as earlier I have noticed Windows 7 to recover Explorer after crash automatically .Now even Explorer crash but your Mouse cursor should be active can't you keep this file on Desktop and just double click it when it crashes. 

If it freezes completely so does it happen when you are running some particular task(application.)...some thing is wrong with Comp..

Do the Following

1. uninstall unnecessary appz
2. use ccleaner to remove temp files and clean Registry..
3. Use Antivirus and malware detection (most possible reason must be virus.)
4. Use  sfc/command (boot to win 7 dvd and go to command prompt and use it with windows Drive)
5. then report Back.  


I don't know any other way to start explorer automatically.. But if it is happening frequently then something is wrong with your comp. and you should be ready with your back up before some unfortunate things happen (window crashed or something like that)


----------



## rawgeek (Dec 5, 2011)

Bring up the task manager by using the key combination "ctrl+shift+esc" then start a new task and in the text box type "explorer"....that should start a new explorer.
Also refer to following hotfix for explorer crash on win 7:
Windows Explorer may crash in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2011)

rawgeek said:


> Bring up the task manager by using the key combination "ctrl+shift+esc" then start a new task and in the text box type "explorer"....that should start a new explorer.
> Also refer to following hotfix for explorer crash on win 7:
> Windows Explorer may crash in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2



this is manual method of restarting explorer..& OP wants an automatic method


----------



## utkarsh73 (Dec 7, 2011)

Install "right click restart explorer" freeware from the link given below and install it. It will add the option to restart explorer in your right click menu.

Download Right-Click Restart Explorer 1.0 Free - Adds Restart Explorer Option to Context Menu - Softpedia


----------



## rawgeek (Dec 8, 2011)

"this is manual method of restarting explorer..& OP wants an automatic method 
"

That actually means that we enable a event on process "explorer.exe" which would initiate a restart of the process when it crashes?I know procdump and adplus can help you to keep an event for the process to debug it once it crashes....but....I am not aware of any utility to do an automatic restart of a process....yes a service recovery is possible from service's console ,but, explorer does not have a service associated with it.Right click option is also manual....

Same is given in this msdn blog[manually restarting explorer]:
how to cleanly start and stop explorer.exe - jeff's WebLog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------

